# Targets (3) have been aquired



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

When will I turn the key???









In the next week...

The are all unsuspecting targets...


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Time for everyone to duck and take cover......


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

i am looking for a few that not expecting it also. OH I think I wait and see who you pick


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

cant wait to see the carnage!


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

baboruger said:


> When will I turn the key???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


funny stuff


----------



## drscholl14 (Oct 14, 2006)

great pic!!!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Initiating launch sequence.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Let the GAMES begin!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Barndog (Feb 1, 2008)

ka ka ka boom!!!!!!


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

baboruger said:


> When will I turn the key???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks looks like the ignition dashboard of an old chevy I had!


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Ha....nice.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

duck...


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

who's the victim? who, who, who!!!!


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

I can't wait to see who gets the I.E.D.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Fire in the hole!!!


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

There is nothing more fun than jacking some unsuspecting BOTL in the mouth. It is quite cathartic.


----------



## Chewer D-cl (Jan 14, 2008)

I can't wait to see who get's hit.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

I love the threat of craters...almost as much fun as the actual missle hits.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

mrgatorman said:


> I love the threat of craters...almost as much fun as the actual missle hits.


It's even better now when you can see who has checked your profile and see who visited.  Sort of makes you think...is it me??


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Hoo-boy!


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Trust me... this guy's crazy! Watch out CigarLive!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Ut Ohhhh--Brent starting something again--Incoming!


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

2 noob's and 1 vet have been targeted and will launch Tuesday!


----------



## Barndog (Feb 1, 2008)

who's gettin' hit. stay away from the mailbox!!!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Sound like you better start running NOW!!!!!!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Time to start the pre-spring bombs


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Boooooooooom!


----------



## CTDavis (Jan 4, 2008)

ruh roh!


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*OH SNAP!*:lol:


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

0103 8555 7492 6101 4621 (VET)
0103 8555 7492 5052 8863 (New Member)
0103 8555 7492 7150 0381 (New Member)

ENJOY!


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

very cool Brent.


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Awesome.


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Get an umbrella!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

told one target they were being aimed at!

The other two are still not aware!!!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

bobaganoosh said:


> That looks looks like the ignition dashboard of an old chevy I had!
> 
> CigarLive Junior-Smack-Talk® Member #4732 - And *please* don't hurt me!!!


HAW! I just noticed this! Squid® can't believe you are actually using that tag-line! <G>


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

1 down...two to go!!! should be a couple of explosions today!


----------

